# Gorgeous heels from betsey johnson



## Ingrid (Apr 15, 2010)

I came across some gorgeous looking heels from betsey johnson and wanted to share with everyone. They Make me wanna go shoe shopping there for the summer. What do everyone else think of them?


----------



## Mizzyme (Apr 15, 2010)

Ooooh I'm squealing with excitment! I loooove shoes! I was tryin 2 pick out my favorite....but I kept changing my mind. I think my top 2 are the black with the bow and the pink sequins with the bow




Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ingrid (Apr 16, 2010)

I added more heels cause they are just too gorgeous lol


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 16, 2010)

None of these are my style but I dont like Betsey Johnson anyway.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 16, 2010)

^Same! I wouldn't wear a single pair!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 16, 2010)

Her stuff is too kiddy....I need do me in the ally daddy shoes......


----------



## magosienne (Apr 16, 2010)

They're the kind of shoes that look great on other people's feet. Although some of them are really cute, i much prefer my pair of sandals.


----------



## SMOKViiCA (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmmm..I don't know. There's too much going on for each shoe. I'll pass.


----------



## ZsaZsa (Apr 16, 2010)

Those are nice, I like alot of them especially the first ones! I love betsy Johnson!


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Apr 16, 2010)

I want some!!!!!!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah.... I'd wear them! Lol.


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Apr 16, 2010)

They're not really my style... but they are sooo cute!!!

Love the third pair



and the boots!! SO cute


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 16, 2010)

I would wear them, even tho they look teeny-boppery


----------



## breathless (Apr 20, 2010)

i'll take them all!! =]


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Her stuff is too kiddy....I need do me in the ally daddy shoes...... Woah I felt like i was reading my Very Own thoughts lol Yayeah girl !!!


----------



## LilDee (Apr 28, 2010)

I love almost every single one of those!! &lt;3


----------



## Makeupchick23 (Apr 29, 2010)

Pink boots!! I think I'm in love =P


----------

